# What size crate???



## MendF (Apr 23, 2020)

We're due to collect our new cockapoo puppy in about 3 weeks so I'm after some advice on crate size please.

Our new girl is an American Show Cocker crossed with a Toy Poodle, so she's definitely going to be on the smaller size. Some sites seem to recommend a 36 inch sized crate, whereas others say a 30inch crate is ideal for cockapoos?

I'm worried about making the right choice as I've read too big can be as bad as too small.

She'll mainly be using it as a quite place to escape to if required during the day, then to sleep in at night - she won't be locked in it for long periods during the day as we're lucky enough to both work from home.

Any thoughts gratefully received


----------



## gpass (Apr 17, 2020)

I have a new pup coming in early June. After a lot of reading and research, I decided to start with an 18" so I can carry it to our bedroom if necessary, and I was told it should fit only their bed at first. If there is too much room, they will use it as a potty too. I also got a larger 30" which I plan to use when our pup gets bigger. The 30" is too big to move around in our place, so once it is up and he is potty trained, it will stay put. Good luck! exciting isn't it.


----------

